# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Анекдоты про Беларусь.

## JAHolper

*Обама*: У наших людей средняя зарплата $1500, а налоги у нас $500. Не понимаю, как они живут на $1000!?
*Медведев*: У нас в стране средняя зарплата $800, налогов мы берем $300. Не понимаю, как они живут на $500!?
*Батька*: А у нашэм гасударстве срэдняя зарабатная плата $300, а налогав мы берем $400. Не понимаю, откуда они ещё $100 берут!?

----------


## vova230

провалом для белорусского спортсмена закончился чемпионат мира по конному спорту. 
Если лошадь и брала барьер, то телега сносила всё нах...й на своём пути

----------


## vova230

Захватили Батьку террористы выкуп требуют. Собрали всю казну, денег не хватает, ну что делать давай с людей снимать. Останавливает гаёвый машину и говорит: "Понимаете в стране такая ситуация террористы президента захватили, если до завтра денег не найдем, обольют его бензином и подожгут, так что дайте сколько не жалко." Подумал мужик и отвечает: "Литров 5 дам."

----------


## kalita

Президент Лукашенко издал указ, по которому баллотироваться в президенты может только человек со стажем работы в президентах не менее 5 ти лет.

Когда началась вторая мировая война?
 - 1 сентября 1939 года 
 А когда началась Великая Отечественная война?
 - 22 июня 1941 года 
 Так что делали немцы все это время?
 Гродненскую таможню проходили.

Референдум в Беларуси.
 Вопрос: Не против ли вы того чтобы Лукашенко снова был президентом?
 1) Да, не против.
 2) Нет, не против.

Какой в Беларуси уровень жизни?

- Мы уже прошли все уровни и начали игру сначала.

----------


## kalita

Сидят два белорусa нa лавочке, пьют пиво. Один другому говорит:
- Слушaй, a ведь у нас тaкaя ситуация в стране, что поднеси спичку и всё взорвется!!
Второй уныло отвечает:
- Спичка в жопе не горит..

Самое стабильное в Беларуси - это анекдоты про президента, они всегда актуальны.

- Джобс сделал Apple самой дорогой компанией мира и уходит.
- Кое-кто сделал Беларусь беднейшей страной Европы и уходить не собирается

----------


## Mouse

после смерти беларусы попадают либо в рай, либо обратно в Беларусь

----------


## Torin

В [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] школьных принадлежностей:  — Девушка, мне, пожалуйста, тетрадь в кружочек для пятого класса.  — Таких тетрадей не бывает.  — Девушка, я же говорю: мне нужна тетрадь в кружочек для пятого [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].  – А я вам говорю, что не бывает таких тетрадей. Следующий в очереди [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]:  – Да не слушайте вы его! Он сумасшедший. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], мне, пожалуйста, тетрадь в ромбик для восьмого класса и глобус Белоруссии.

----------


## Torin

Беседуют двое.
- Вот бы устроить так, чтобы белорусские деньги были похожи на американские.
- И как ты это себе представляешь?
- Ну-у-у... хотя бы чтоб президенты разные были.

----------


## Torin

Премьер министр Белоруссии заходит в кабинет к Лукашенко и с удивлением видит, как тот у зеркала гримируется под Бен Ладена.
- Ты чего это, батька, делаешь?
- Чего, чего! У Европу не пускають, у Амэрику не пускають! Таперь пущай сами за мной побегають!

----------

